# Making a gold bar



## samuel-a (Feb 12, 2022)

No matter how much gold will pass through the shop... This special feeling of gold in your hand never gets old.


----------



## Lou (Feb 12, 2022)

I agree. I always say if I’m not smiling when melting gold, I’m quitting. 

Next time you’re in USA, come do guest video at my shop  

We will do platinum instead!


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 13, 2022)

Can't say no to that!

Just need to renew my Visa


----------



## kurtak (Feb 13, 2022)

Awesome Sam & I totally agree

5 ozt pours has been my best/biggest - done a "few" of those & that certainly puts a BIG old grin on my face !!!

about 1 ozt away from my next 5 ozt pour

Kurt


----------

